# Cleaning up my ceramic stones



## Sabaki (Apr 18, 2014)

I found a supereasy way to clean up my ceramic stones the other day 
instead of tearing of the skinn on my fingers and rince water after about ten knives i took this rubber block i use to clean "wood grindingbelts"and dragged it back and fourth on the stone and i notised alot of grey mass was picked up and was easy to rince off

they got a lot cleaner and was good as new very quick!


before






after


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 18, 2014)

Just use a diamond plate.


----------



## panda (Apr 19, 2014)

magic eraser? lol


----------



## Sam Cro (Apr 19, 2014)

I have done this as well it works good if i need to do much cleaning I have Flattened / cleaned up stones on my 2 X 72 KMG with Diamond belts < Grins> then I hand lap W/ Wet /Dry sandpaper.


----------



## Yamabushi (Apr 19, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Just use a diamond plate.


^This!


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 19, 2014)

I guess you lolturds dont get the great thing about this so i´ll try explane for you as well...

a ceramic stone dont wear down and loose their shape that easy and using a diamond plate every time would wear down the stone much faster then necessary

doing 1-20 knives at the same time it can get very clogged...

only when the stone doesent cut well enough or needs to be flattened i go over it with a diamondplate:razz:


----------



## erikz (Apr 19, 2014)

You need to flatten your stones frequently or they wont be flat and sharpen your knives correctly. 
I use my Atoma 140 to flatten all my stones (Bestons and Shapton Pro's) every time after Ive used it for sharpening.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 19, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> you lolturds



We usually treat each other with respect around here. I'll not stoop to your level at this time. Continue with your poor etiquette however and I'll share my thoughts with you more freely.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 20, 2014)

I think it's a pretty smart idea when you only want to clean the clog from stone, not flatten it. Yet, I believe there won't be lots of people who at the same time would only want cleaning of stone (rather then flattening) and, at the same time, would also have an abrasive cleaning stick available.


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 20, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> We usually treat each other with respect around here. I'll not stoop to your level at this time. Continue with your poor etiquette however and I'll share my thoughts with you more freely.



Sorry for my bad language, reading and writing is often a struggle for me


----------



## Birnando (Apr 20, 2014)

A diamond plate is my preferred weapon of choice.
Depending on the stone needing cleaning, I'll use anything from a 140Grit to a 1200.
Atoma or DMT are good choices. IMO


----------



## tcmeyer (May 6, 2014)

When I bought my first Spyderco Sharpmaker from a state fair booth about 30 years ago (?), I was shown that scrubbing with Comet and a little water would remove most of the accumulated swarf (is that a correct term in this case?) from the ceramic sticks. I was also told that hard erasers - back then we called them ink erasers - would also work. Not as good as scrubbing with Comet, but it works.

Lately, I've been using the "Super Eraser" available online from Wicked Edge. I also have one of the rubber bars as shown above. I'll have to give it a try.

Amazon has the Lansky version at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001OE77HU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Wicked Edge sells theirs a little less expensive at http://www.wickededgeusa.com/products/accessories

I can't tell from the ads if one is bigger than the other.


----------

